# Winter Fridge Vent Covers



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Good Evening One and All

As winter approaches, I am toying with the idea of winter covers for the fridge vents.

Are they really neccessary ? as I read somewhere, do they cut out draughts when the MH is being used in winter. Are they safe ( does the fridge still get vented?)

If they are needed I have 2 vents on a Thetford Fridge measuring 
20 1/2 inch ( 523mm) x 11 inch (281mm) do these covers just clip over the vents ? and looking on Ebay Thetord ones are £37 !!!

Anyone know where I can get them cheaper if I need them

Cheers

Dave & Jan
:roll: .....


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Dave & Jan

I recently asked a similar question, link to topic copied below.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116802-.html

hope it helps a little.

regards

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I do these on ebay but will do a discount to MHF Members
Ebay Link


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Fridge vent covers are to prevent the fridge from OVER cooling in very cold weather. If this is not a problem for you then no you don't need them


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

They are also advised to stop debris getting in while stored.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I should have the white Thetford fridge vents with me next week , can do them at £23.00 a pair incl p&p for MHF members

Mark


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought these for our van bout £10 cheaper than anywhere else
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170704632033?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

DJBullman said:


> as I read somewhere, do they cut out draughts when the MH is being used in winter. Are they safe ( does the fridge still get vented?)


Hi,

Fridge vent covers, I believe, should not "cut out draughts" - at least not any draughts that you may be experiencing inside the van. Draughts inside the van from around the fridge area are as a result of incorrect sealing of the fridge into its housing at the time of installation.

As others have said, the primary purpose of vent covers is to stop the fridge from getting too cold when the outside temperature is very low.

I've not had need to use vent covers in temperatures as low as -15C.

Regards,
John


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought it didn't stop them getting too cold, it stopped the fridge getting up to operating temperature.

In other words, it stops the fridges ability to cool the inside.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite correct Craig. :wink:

There's a very concise explanation >> here <<. (Credit to Tulsehillboys.)

It's the thermostat which stops it getting too cold.

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

In laymans terms

Cold weather will not make an absorption fridge too cold as stated by a member earlier in this thread in fact it causes the opposite as explained below.

The Hot side of the system needs to heat up before the cold side can drop in temperature. This would be slowed down by excess cold. The covers reduce this problem by keeping a bit more heat in and keeping excess cold out.

Bare in mind I am referring to absorption fridges which are diffferent to compressor types.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

I put mine on 2 months ago as fridge was not in use , but within 2 days on a quiet street they attracted the attention of a conscientious theif in that .... 2 of the plastic clips were missing so i screwed one side of each cover, and the thief rather than damage the rest of the vent underneath didnt rench them out and left them somewhat dangling ....
(fellow motorhomer/caravaner ???)

I decided to screw them all sides and put a neat sticky pad over them as the screw holes cant even be seen when removed for summer use....


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

That answers my question Spatz. I was intrigued by this thread as both of the motorhomes I've owned came with them, so it never crossed my mind that anyone would need to go & buy a set. If they go "walkabout", that explains it....


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> That answers my question Spatz. I was intrigued by this thread as both of the motorhomes I've owned came with them, so it never crossed my mind that anyone would need to go & buy a set. If they go "walkabout", that explains it....


It also seems that some tight wads keep the covers when selling their vans.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jezport said:


> It also seems that some tight wads keep the covers when selling their vans.


Or forget all about them - only to come across them in the attic _(who put them there I wonder?? 8O :roll: )_ months later, when it's too late.

Dave (Guilty!   )


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that European built MHs don't include the vents, but the British ones usually include them.

Therefore, some people might not have them or indeed know that they exist.

They were not provided with my Chausson.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > It also seems that some tight wads keep the covers when selling their vans.
> ...


Well at least the covers I sell will fit all most vents so will be usable if you change your van and keep them.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

DJBullman said:


> If they are needed I have 2 vents on a Thetford Fridge measuring
> 20 1/2 inch ( 523mm) x 11 inch (281mm) do these covers just clip over the vents ? and looking on Ebay Thetord ones are £37 !!!


Going back to the original question, I beleive that the larger Thetford vents (which you have), the cover actually goes behind vent.

You need to pull off the vent and slot in behind.

These are the ones and are a bit cheaper here (unless your £37 was for a pair) - http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/products/ventilation/thetford-fridge-vent/thetford-winter-cover-

Here's an extract from the Thetford User Guide showing fitment of the smaller and larger vent cover.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It does not matter what type of fridge it is. They are designed to drop the temperature so many degrees below ambient so if it is freezing cold the fridge will over cool . An absorption will over cool just the same as the heat from within the fridge will disperse more rapidly at the condenser due to the cold outside air. The covers reduce air flow across the condenser and thus slow down the cooling . In summer some of us increase cooling by fitting fans at the fridge rear to increase air flow.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> It does not matter what type of fridge it is. They are designed to drop the temperature so many degrees below ambient so if it is freezing cold the fridge will over cool . An absorption will over cool just the same as the heat from within the fridge will disperse more rapidly at the condenser due to the cold outside air. The covers reduce air flow across the condenser and thus slow down the cooling . In summer some of us increase cooling by fitting fans at the fridge rear to increase air flow.


Rubbish,

The gas in the refrigeration circuit needs heating by either gas or the electric element to start the whole process of cooling.

The thermostat inside the fridge turns the heat source on in an absorption fridge and off when it is cool enough inside the fridge. This happens no matter what the temperature is outside.

Once the fridge reaches the temperature that you have set it to the cooling stops until the thermostat switches the heater back on.
So it cannot over cool unless the thermostat is faulty or set too high.

The colder it is outside the longer the heat source has to stay on to start the cooling circuit dropping back down in temperature again.

Compressor fridges are different as they do not need a heater.

A peltier heat pump (not a pump but solid state) as fitted into 12v cooler boxes will only drop the temperature a few degrees below ambient but they are not used in a 3 way fridge.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> An absorption will over cool just the same as the heat from within the fridge will disperse more rapidly at the condenser due to the cold outside air.


Hmmmmmm???

So explain why our fridge/freezer, in the draughty and unheated garage which was down to -12 Celcius at times last winter, showed a constant readout on the temperature indicator panel?

Same temperature as during the height of summer. 8O

Methinks your thermocouples are malfunctioning Techno! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

not a lot of people ever notice ,,,,

but in your domestic fridge manual it will tell you the ambient temperatures it can work at and many domestic fridges fitted in garages are outside the range as there is a "minimum" temp. 

you just got lucky zeb :lol: :lol:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

T'is true I was looking for a fridge/freezer that would work below 10c not lots of choice

Ian


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> not a lot of people ever notice ,,,,
> 
> but in your domestic fridge manual it will tell you the ambient temperatures it can work at and many domestic fridges fitted in garages are outside the range as there is a "minimum" temp.
> 
> you just got lucky zeb :lol: :lol:


Manufacturers want to protect their selves in case of failure and on a domestic compressor fridge especially modern fridges with frost free and auto defrost there are a number of other issues that a prolonged time at excessive low temperature can cause. A lot of the heaters in frost free fridges barely work at normal temperatures so cool them even more and they can ice up sometimes they ice up so much that the circulation fan which most have is jammed. Even standard fridges can have problems due to the condensation freezing and blocking the drain outlets or freezing in the tube taking it down to where it is supposed to evaporate.

But this is nothing to do with our van fridges which benefit from help in the summer to take the waste heat away from them, hence the use of fans, and during winter they need help so they don't get too much cold air into the wrong areas thus slowing them down so we use covers.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Got to agree Jez.

Of course - we *could *be wrong!!

I did make a mistake once . . . . August 1st 1970 I think it was??? 8O 8O

_(Mrs Zeb always expects flowers and choccies on that day every year - can't imagine why. 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: )_

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Got to agree Jez.
> 
> Of course - we *could *be wrong!!
> 
> ...


One thing that's good about this thread. I have sold a lot of my vent covers to members since it started


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jezport said:


> One thing that's good about this thread. I have sold a lot of my vent covers to members since it started


Nothing like a bit of healthy paranoia to boost sales eh? :wink: :lol: :lol:

My current favourite.

The "no touch" soap dispenser . . .

so you don't get germs on your hands from the plunger . . .

when the very next thing you will do is wash them . . .

with the jollop from the dispenser . . .

which kills 99.9% of all known germs!

Ah well - back on topic. :wink:

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine have been in the wardrobe for 5 years.

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that's good about this thread. I have sold a lot of my vent covers to members since it started
> ...


But you have to have a no touch tap :lol: 
And the most germ ridden item we come into contact with is.......Credit card machines.

Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You have inspired me into launching the smaller size in vent cover

Small cover


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And the most germ ridden item we come into contact with is.......Credit card machines. Dave p


I doubt it Dave.

I reckon the inside door handle of a public toilet must rank pretty high!

Dave :roll:


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Judging by this survey reported by the BBC website, DTP may have a point.

BBC Lifting the Lid on Germs


----------

